# iPad 3 retina display screenshots



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The screen resolution of the iPad 3 with retina display is 2048x1536, yet when a coworker takes a screenshot from such an iPad and I open it in Photoshop, it's only 1280x960 - exactly half size. How do we get a full 2048x1536 screenshot? 

Or could the issue be app dependent?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.tonymacx86.com/ipad/47498-retina-ipad-ibooks-screenshot-2048x1536.html
"hold down top button and home button"


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes that is what we are doing, but we are only getting 1280x960 screenshots. Is there a setting somewhere in the iPad that adjusts the screenshot resolution?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I just took a screen shot and emailed it to myself. It was full resolution.

How are you importing the photo?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> I just took a screen shot and emailed it to myself. It was full resolution.


Ditto. iPad 4 screen grab is attached below. You can "save link as" to download it.

From the properties of that image, as reported by Chrome:



>


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

We've tried to copy and paste it into an email message as well as going to the camera roll and sharing via an email message. Is there a setting somewhere in the iPad? It's got iOS 6.1.3. Everything he's sent me has been at half of full resolution.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> We've tried to copy and paste it into an email message as well as going to the camera roll and sharing via an email message. Is there a setting somewhere in the iPad? It's got iOS 6.1.3. Everything he's sent me has been at half of full resolution.


The only thing I can think of is that you have it set to reduce the image size. After attaching an image in the ios email app, touch the word images (right below the addresses on the right side). This should open up the options of what size to send. I've attached screenshots to show what I'm talking about. Can't say for sure this is it, but don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

BLWedge09 said:


> The only thing I can think of is that you have it set to reduce the image size. After attaching an image in the ios email app, touch the word images (right below the addresses on the right side). This should open up the options of what size to send. I've attached screenshots to show what I'm talking about. Can't say for sure this is it, but don't know what else it could be.


Sending them "actual size" did the trick! Thanks!


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Sending them "actual size" did the trick! Thanks!


Cool! Glad I could help!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> The screen resolution of the iPad 3 with retina display is 2048x1536, yet when a coworker takes a screenshot from such an iPad and I open it in Photoshop, it's only 1280x960 - exactly half size. How do we get a full 2048x1536 screenshot?
> 
> Or could the issue be app dependent?


Glad you solved your problem... I am surprised no one picked at your math, though... 1280x960 isn't exactly half size for 2048x1536.

1024x768 would be half size... but that's a moot point since you got it working.


----------

